# Comment installer Linux sur Un PC ??



## Sydney Bristow (31 Janvier 2004)

tout le monde connait le scandale de windows vendu obligatoirement avec tous les PC:
j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'aller ,par exemple a la FNAC ou dans n'importe quelle enseigne qui vend des PC,de retirer Windows et de facturer le PC avec uneréduc correspondant au prix de Windows.
et ensuite ,ou trouver Linux?est il facile à installer?combien coute t il?existe t'il des softs pour Linux?genre office,etc??


----------



## cux221 (31 Janvier 2004)

Pour ce procurer Linux. Il est téléchargeable gratuitement et légalement sur le Net, par contre faut l'ADSL, sinon dans n'importe quelle revue sur Linux. 
Pour ce qui est de virer Windows dans un PC d'une grande enseigne c'est pas gagné. En revanche chez un assembleur indépendant pas de problème. 
Pour ce qui est des logiciels, il y a Open Office, mais pas de logiciel Microsoft c'est sûr.


----------



## daffyb (31 Janvier 2004)

Normalement, tu dois avoir une réduction. C'est la loi....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Février 2004)

OK,merci.


----------



## Gallenza (2 Février 2004)

Pour ce qui est de ne pas payer Window$ sur un PC neuf, la loi est avec toi, mais je ne connais PAS de personne ayant pu la faire appliquer....donc sauf à vouloir t'embarquer dans un procès au long court qui te donnera gain de cause mais au prix de beaucoup de temps/argent, le plus simple est d'assembler ton PC, la pas de problème, et c'est plus dans l'esprit PC de toute manière, car si tu veux payer une machine chère, autant acheter un mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon LA distrib pour toi : Mandrake.
N'hésite pas à demander des avis sur les logiciels, dans le monde du libre y'en a souvent plusieurs qui font la même chose mais de manières différentes....donc tester et choisir ensuite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De plus si t'es en RP je peux toujours venir te l'installer, ça aideparfois pour démarrer dans Linux.


----------



## mad'doc (3 Février 2004)

Tout dépend où tu achètes ton PC: dans les grandes surfaces, ce sont des "packs" et tu prends ce qu'il y a. Pas de modification par rapport à ce qu'il y a dans la boîte, que ce soit logiciel ou matériel. Tu pourras évidemment changer ce que tu veux, mais ce sera en plus et fait par tes soins (attention à la garantie dans ce cas, je n'ai jamais fait attention aux clauses)
Chez un assembleur, tu peux avoir ce que tu veux au niveau matériel, et au niveau soft, je n'en connais pas beaucoup qui te demande si tu as la licence de l'OS que tu veux installer quand tu ne leur achètes pas un Merdauze...


----------

